# Uber Driver in Phoenix releases dash cam video of Ottawa Senators trash talking their coach



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/ot...ght-ripping-coaches-uber-video-031936291.html

Haven't seen this here yet, thought it was interesting. People are going nuts. I always kind of wonder whether people notice the dash cam in my car. It's super obvious, but actually friends don't even notice for a while, and I know this because they make comments, so are passengers really consenting? Either way, if I can't have a dash cam, I'm not driving Uber, so it's moot point, but in Canada, am I required to inform the rider somehow?


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

scott9002ca said:


> https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/ot...ght-ripping-coaches-uber-video-031936291.html
> 
> Haven't seen this here yet, thought it was interesting. People are going nuts. I always kind of wonder whether people notice the dash cam in my car. It's super obvious, but actually friends don't even notice for a while, and I know this because they make comments, so are passengers really consenting? Either way, if I can't have a dash cam, I'm not driving Uber, so it's moot point, but in Canada, am I required to inform the rider somehow?


That's up to Canadian/Quebec law. Look at the Montreal pages for info.

In the US 39 states (and DC I think) allow single party consent. The other 11 the customer must be notified and not oppose the recording.

I will not drive without a dash cam, but I do not feel the need to post any recordings publicly.

I have had the famous and sports stars behave inappropriately.
I had a country music star tell me to turn it off and I refused after his girl of the hour noticed the blinking light(He was from California, a two party consent state and complained and 1 starred me after the ride).
I have had a BJ recorded.
I have had a CEO of a publicly traded company discuss a tender offer while ignorantly staring at my camera.

None of these have I felt the need to embarrass, out, or shame (although I did watch the BJ a couple of times and I tried to figure out a way to personally benefit from the tender offer without blackmailing the CEO who should be fired for staring into a camera and discussing the terms over the phone).
There are exceptions to that (being stolen from or assaulted, etc.) then I would post.
But some players insulting their coach?? Not your or anybody else's business. Shame on the driver for feeling the need to upload that.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Cigars said:


> California, a two party consent state


You only need two party consent if there is a reasonable expectation of privacy. I would argue you dont have a reasonable expectation of privacy in a stranger's car.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mavros89 said:


> I got stickers on all three passenger doors informing there's a dash cam recording. If they don't like it they don't have to get into my Private property. Simple as that.


It is not your private property when you accept a RIDE. It is then a business and as such needs to follow the rules set out in PIPEDA.






Damn your right it was in Phoenix. Awww so hoping he would get the boot but they might have different privacy laws.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

Cigars said:


> That's up to Canadian/Quebec law. Look at the Montreal pages for info.
> 
> In the US 39 states (and DC I think) allow single party consent. The other 11 the customer must be notified and not oppose the recording.
> 
> ...


Agreed about the law, but there's more than just the law at stake here, there's whether Uber allows it. Is the dashcam not being hidden consent in and of itself since they could just walk out, or do I put a sticker saying that the ride is being filmed?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

scott9002ca said:


> Agreed about the law, but there's more than just the law at stake here, there's whether Uber allows it. Is the dashcam not being hidden consent in and of itself since they could just walk out, or do I put a sticker saying that the ride is being filmed?


i'd put up a sticker...


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I had a manager of a hotel chain with a branch in Saint Martin discuss their impending class-action lawsuit over cutting employee hours after a hurricane impacted tourism and how to get away with doing the right thing to "look good for now" and settle the lawsuit and then fire everyone after the publicity has died down. Bonus: guy mentioned to his wife that Saint Martin is half French and half British and their hotel is on the British side. Saint Martin is half French and half _Dutch_.

I *wish* I had a dashcam video to release. Lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Personally I think drivers should be deactivated for posting videos of rides online where there car, themselves or their reputation are not at risk. The only reason why you should be posting something online is to defend an allegation, prove that the pax lied or document criminal behavior towards you. Posting a conversation is inappropriate. I've had all manners of people, liberals, conservatives, sports stars, bankers, ... say foolish things. My job is to get them from A to B, not comment on their drunken ramblings.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

At 53 cents per mile I just can’t bring myself to agree. Pax get what they pay for. Take a corporate taxi; the taxi company owns that video and they won't release it. We’re self-employed, remember?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Warning...

Vehicle is under surveillance and anything that happens in this video may end up on YouTube.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

scott9002ca said:


> https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/ot...ght-ripping-coaches-uber-video-031936291.html
> 
> Haven't seen this here yet, thought it was interesting. People are going nuts. I always kind of wonder whether people notice the dash cam in my car. It's super obvious, but actually friends don't even notice for a while, and I know this because they make comments, so are passengers really consenting? Either way, if I can't have a dash cam, I'm not driving Uber, so it's moot point, but in Canada, am I required to inform the rider somehow?


Yeah I did post it but put in the Canada section which apparently no Uber drivers know it care about, lol
https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-...in-an-uber-they-ripped-their-own-team.293261/

I'll add to the drama though:
The Rich Eisen Show give their input on the matter:




"What would you rate that Uber driver?"


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> Yeah I did post it but put in the Canada section which apparently no Uber drivers know it care about, lol
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-...in-an-uber-they-ripped-their-own-team.293261/
> 
> I'll add to the drama though:
> ...


I think the Montreal thread gets a random post once a quarter or so from someone who used google to find this page. Not very useful.


----------



## Ashoor (Feb 26, 2017)

I think I am more mad at he driver for doing this extremely stupid move. Like seriously??? Even if AZ laws allow this, it is common sense: would this guy be ok with someone filimg him cheating with another woman (assuming he is married) and showing it to his wife? Or how about filiming him trash talking his boss? 

To make matters worse, this makes all of us drivers look bad and suspicious.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

The players are extremely pissed that the Uber driver posted the video and team isn't even worried about the stamensts made but the violation of privacy. 
Uber will start deactivating drivers for posting videos of passengers. I see it in their tos very soon. 
They won't stop you from taking video but they can terminate your "partnership" for posting videos of a hired service. 
http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/...lli-maatta-sidney-crosby/stories/201811060103


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> The players are extremely pissed that the Uber driver posted the video and team isn't even worried about the stamensts made but the violation of privacy.
> Uber will start deactivating drivers for posting videos of passengers. I see it in their tos very soon.
> They won't stop you from taking video but they can terminate your "partnership" for posting videos of a hired service.
> http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/...lli-maatta-sidney-crosby/stories/201811060103


I would never post a video. It's a very bad idea. Some people don't think about potential consequences.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

hooj said:


> So how do you gain this consent?


Arizona is a one party consent state. Technically the driver could record video. Publishing it on the other hand ??? Dunno.


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

observer said:


> Arizona is a one party consent state. Technically the driver could record video. Publishing it on the other hand ??? Dunno.


The Driver's problem is with Uber at this point. Not legal.

I'm pro dash-cam but I think it's pretty sleazy to do what he did.

If someone damaged my vehicle, abuses me etc.... all gloves are off. I'd publish it on YouTube.

To upload a private conversation with no reason other to try and monetize your video is another matter.


----------



## 13210 (Apr 21, 2015)

How many pax are in that car? Looks like 7? Maybe they should splurge for another car next time.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Or just stop trying to get rich via posting to youtube lol. Keep recording for potential defense in case someone falsely accuse you.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

They weren't in Canada.

http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/arizona-recording-law


----------



## Glovl (Jan 6, 2016)

Anyway dashcam is not for entertaining. It is for safely. Respect privacy.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

This driver is so unprofessional and should not be driving Uber anymore.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

This is only one in a long line of youtube videos. Pax puking, fighting with the driver, fighting with themselves etc. Most videos eventually get taken down. This one's only gone viral because it involves people of notoriety. In the past I have slagged these video uploaders as being stupid and unethical and guilty of nothing less than being shallow glory/status seekers at the customer's expense. I will continue to do so. It should only be used for evidence gathering purposes. This is one of the reasons why most municipalities that mandate cameras in taxis have locks on them that can only be accessed by the authorities.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

Stupid driver . This driver need to be deactivated immediately. Because of this idiot uber going to make a new policy NO dash cam.
Now we can’t even have a dash cam to protect ourselves.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> team isn't even worried about the stamensts made but the violation of privacy.


Where do you get that the team doesn't care about the statements said?
Are you kidding?
That coaching staff was just humiliated.
Did you hear what the players said?

You think other teams will want to hire those coaches when players say they don't know how to coach?

If you believe every statement realeased to the press, then I'm afraid for how you voted.


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

Woot! made feature. Anyways, there's been a ton of talk in the hockey world and radio about what happened. A lot of people are surprised to learn that they are being recorded "By Uber". There's debate about whether this is a private or public space, and since the customer is paying for the ride, they should have the right not to be recorded. But then people bring up the fact that cabs record, and it's for the safety of the driver. 

In my opinion, the driver exercised poor judgement, and should probably be deactivated, but that's my opinion. Any of these Uber videos that get posted to YouTube should either have active consent (ie they say they consent), or have their identifying features censored out. Obviously this wouldn't be a story if the identifying features were censored out.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Cigars said:


> But some players insulting their coach?? Not your or anybody else's business. Shame on the driver for feeling the need to upload that.


Well stated. Looks to me like a good group of guys decompressing a little after work - in their case, a pro hockey game. I like these kinds of rides, interesting people talking about stuff I would otherwise not get a chance to hear, or engage in. The people (some anyhow) we drive are what makes driving generally enjoyable. The driver is a Jack*ss for feeling the need to post this publicly. He may not be breaking any laws, but he ought not be a driver if he gets his jollies by publicizing a private conversation for the sole purpose of embarrassing customers that appeared to have treated him decently.


----------



## YourPrivateDriver (Jul 5, 2016)

The driver is in the phoenix facebook groups and said uber told him to take the video down. So he took it down, but the news agency already found it and reuploaded it and made it a story. The driver should of held out for a big payday instead he will be facing deactivation and a lawsuit


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cigars said:


> That's up to Canadian/Quebec law. Look at the Montreal pages for info.
> 
> In the US 39 states (and DC I think) allow single party consent. The other 11 the customer must be notified and not oppose the recording.
> 
> ...


post the video of the bj or it never happened!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Do people actually watch ice hockey?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Do people actually watch ice hockey?


Well we now know the coaching staff doesn't


----------



## SHRPR (Jul 13, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> At 53 cents per mile I just can't bring myself to agree. Pax get what they pay for. Take a corporate taxi; the taxi company owns that video and they won't release it. We're self-employed, remember?


I can't for the life of me understand why you 1.) blame your customers for the 53 cents per mile you get and 2.) want to embarrass them with recordings you took.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SHRPR said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why you 1.) blame your customers for the 53 cents per mile you get and 2.) want to embarrass them with recordings you took.


Well the only rider I've ever wanted to embarrass this way was a terrible excuse for a human being in the middle of unlawful activity, and .53 is about a dollar too low to buy my silence, how about that?

But that wasn't my point. My point was why in the world do you expect people who are not _you_ to act in a manner you think they should act?? That's like saying smoking is bad for you and then automatically expecting someone else who doesn't even know you to quit because you said they should.

All of us are separate individuals. We each have our own motivations, some of them are selfish.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Uber will start deactivating drivers for posting videos of passengers. I see it in their tos very soon.
> They won't stop you from taking video but they can terminate your "partnership" for posting videos of a hired service.
> http://www.post-gazette.com/sports/...lli-maatta-sidney-crosby/stories/201811060103


But if they terminate the partnership on one video, then you are off the hook to be able to post all your other videos.



SHRPR said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why you 1.) blame your customers for the 53 cents per mile you get .


 She isn't. She's stating the rate.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Uber GM of Canada has tweeted posting video of passengers IS against Uber's TOS and I'm certain this driver days are done!
















Linkedin https://ca.linkedin.com/in/robbie-khazzam-a795b211


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

"In this specific case, we made efforts to have the video taken down" --- IMO this act is an overreach on Uber's part regarding its (ex?)-partner's activity.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

YukonDew said:


> Well stated. Looks to me like a good group of guys decompressing a little after work - in their case, a pro hockey game. I like these kinds of rides, interesting people talking about stuff I would otherwise not get a chance to hear, or engage in. The people (some anyhow) we drive are what makes driving generally enjoyable. The driver is a Jack*ss for feeling the need to post this publicly. He may not be breaking any laws, but he ought not be a driver if he gets his jollies by publicizing a private conversation for the sole purpose of embarrassing customers that appeared to have treated him decently.


Maybe he didn't get tipped? LOL.


----------



## ShiftySheik (May 21, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Maybe he didn't get tipped? LOL.


Exactly. Another reason to always tip your driver. Driver is still a jerk for posting it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NORMY said:


> This driver is so unprofessional and should not be driving Uber anymore.


Has it been laid out in some kind of code for Uber drivers that this kind of crap won't be tolerated?

In the taxi cab racket, we were like priests- whatever someone said in the cab stayed right there. If you wanted to complain about your pimp or your boss or the folks at the Emergency Room cheating you on the number of milligrams of methadone they gave you- no one would find out about it. But that's a different business.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Well the only rider I've ever wanted to embarrass this way was a terrible excuse for a human being in the middle of unlawful activity, and .53 is about a dollar too low to buy my silence, how about that?
> 
> But that wasn't my point. My point was why in the world do you expect people who are not _you_ to act in a manner you think they should act?? That's like saying smoking is bad for you and then automatically expecting someone else who doesn't even know you to quit because you said they should.
> 
> All of us are separate individuals. We each have our own motivations, some of them are selfish.


I had a mentor who told me that his only rule he held his managers was "No lying, no cheating, no stealing." It applied to everything we did.

Another told us in a meeting that we could do anything we wanted to do (to increase sales) as long as it was "Legal, ethical, and moral."

This driver was a major failure to his pax, I hate to say it; uber, and most importantly, to himself.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

scott9002ca said:


> https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/ot...ght-ripping-coaches-uber-video-031936291.html
> 
> Haven't seen this here yet, thought it was interesting. People are going nuts. I always kind of wonder whether people notice the dash cam in my car. It's super obvious, but actually friends don't even notice for a while, and I know this because they make comments, so are passengers really consenting? Either way, if I can't have a dash cam, I'm not driving Uber, so it's moot point, but in Canada, am I required to inform the rider somehow?


Real professionals/ballers pay for discretion. They travel in blacked out-window town cars with no cameras and use services like NetJet to anonymize their movements.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Wombat7 said:


> I had a mentor who told me that his only rule he held his managers was "No lying, no cheating, no stealing." It applied to everything we did.
> 
> Another told us in a meeting that we could do anything we wanted to do (to increase sales) as long as it was "Legal, ethical, and moral."
> 
> This driver was a major failure to his pax, I hate to say it; uber, and most importantly, to himself.


how many mentors and managers do you think this driver has had with Uber?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know who these guys are.

I don't follow volleyball.

I certainly don't follow Canadian volleyball.

Regardless, driver was a fool for posting the video. Nothing to be gained since he didn't sell the rights.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

What does Robbie Khazzam know about US law? Where in the TOS does it state no filming?

US law states that you need consent to use footage for commercial purposes. Is youtube considered commercial if not monetizing?

http://schoolvideonews.com/Legal/When-is-it-Legal-to-Film-People-Without-Their-Permission


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

He had the exact same tota zero training that we all had.

No excuse.


njn said:


> What does Robbie Khazzam know about US law? Where in the TOS does it state no filming?
> 
> US law states that you need consent to use footage for commercial purposes. Is youtube considered commercial if not monetizing?
> 
> http://schoolvideonews.com/Legal/When-is-it-Legal-to-Film-People-Without-Their-Permission


WhoTF cares what Robbie Khazzam knows about US law.

What the anus did was plain wrong on several fronts. No matter what the law says there is an expectation of privacy when people are in a taxi or a rideshare vehicle. I'm sure they don't care if you tell your wife or friends; posting it on social media far exceeds the realm of their expectations.

Dashcams are in vehicles for our protection, not to be a Junior TMZ reporter.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

observer said:


> Arizona is a one party consent state. Technically the driver could record video. Publishing it on the other hand ??? Dunno.


The one party consent is meant for publishing, usually in court, but in public as well.

The law wasn't written for people who record and then never tell a soul. It was originally written to stop police overreach; to stop police from using secretly made recordings in court.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Real professionals/ballers pay for discretion. They travel in blacked out-window town cars with no cameras and use services like NetJet to anonymize their movements.


Exactly. Especially ridiculous considering they could have ordered UberBlack SUV, all those players and not one said I'll foot the bill? How stupid can they be? And if they were so cheap they could've split the cost. I bet they didn't tip and the driver was like I'm posting this sh*t!


----------



## scott9002ca (Jan 18, 2018)

It's come out that the driver shopped the video around after the players didn't tip him. Kind of ridiculous, since they earn a few million dollars each a year, but I'm wondering what kind of payout he received.

https://ca.sports.yahoo.com/news/re...et-senators-video-wasnt-tipped-215919025.html


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

I always point straight at my cam and say they are being recorded for safety and "not to make you YouTube famous". It gets a good laugh almost every time and they have no excuses. In PA we have 2 way consent and I can't afford them missing a sign. I say the line without fail.

Should I shame everyone who doesn't tip? Even if they are wealthy and can afford it?
Some people have no common sense. 

This is going to eventually force Uber/Lyft's hand and try to ban dash cams and I will never drive without one.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

I can't even begin to explain how wrong it was for this driver to post that video online. 

That said, it baffles me how many people actually can go any unfamiliar environment and not assume they are being recorded. I go with the default assumption that anything I am doing outside my house is being recorded. And with the plethora of electronic devices in my home, I do not feel 100% safe there either. Hell I even stopped picking my nose because I am afraid of videos of me digging for gold will go viral


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

scott9002ca said:


> It's come out that the driver shopped the video around after the players didn't tip him. Kind of ridiculous, since they earn a few million dollars each a year, but I'm wondering what kind of payout he received.


If the Pax has million in the bank or is nearly broke, the money they have is theirs. The driver isn't automatically entitled to anything. Perhaps if he tried to connect with his riders instead of planning an angle to "get rich quick", they would have tipped him. He thinks he has justification for marketing the clip because he wasn't tipped by some players that are paid well? How righteous of him.... except his concerns about the greed of his passengers is overshadowed by his envy and greedy desire to profit by embarrassing them. The driver is a ****** bag and cast a poor light on drivers in general by his choices.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I get why everyone’s mad. But you have to think of the ramifications of making it against Uber and Lyft rules to publish videos. There are times when these videos are the only thing keeping drivers from being sued or fired or put in jail because sometimes the passengers lie. 

From the muslim driver in NYC that the two women accused of bigotry because he kicked them out for “kissing” when they were really having sex, to the drivers who are being assaulted by riders or having their property destroyed, we need the ability to post these videos to defend ourselves.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> I get why everyone's mad. But you have to think of the ramifications of making it against Uber and Lyft rules to publish videos. There are times when these videos are the only thing keeping drivers from being sued or fired or put in jail because sometimes the passengers lie.
> 
> From the muslim driver in NYC that the two women accused of bigotry because he kicked them out for "kissing" when they were really having sex, to the drivers who are being assaulted by riders or having their property destroyed, we need the ability to post these videos to defend ourselves.


You are making my point. It's fine to make the video to protect yourself as in your example. What's not fine is taking a conversation that doesn't threaten you in the least and publishing it on YouTube for your 2 minutes of fame.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

FYI the drivers name is James Sparklin who posted the video. If he is on here I’m sure he can speak to his actions. 

I for one think it was a dumb move. I’m sure he thinks so as well. And has properly been deactivated for it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

jazzapt said:


> I can't even begin to explain how wrong it was for this driver to post that video online.


If the driver was monetizing the dash cam videos, that would be one thing. But just doing it for fame or notoriety is pretty stupid.

I don't think that Uber would be morally justified in deactivating someone for just seeking new revenue streams. Folks get involved in this gig to make money, after all, and they are independent business people. Whether its "legal" or not, I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I bet the team is getting LOTS OF EXTRA PRACTICE HOURS IN NOW !


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Uber updated their policy. It is now against policy to broadcast dashcam videos of passengers.

https://www.stltoday.com/news/local...cle_febb3b4f-cedd-59ca-813a-8a34ba617275.html

This policy takes away any power the dashcam has in preventing a permament deactivation.

For example, how would this policy have affected the driver that posted the "When Ridesharing Goes Wrong" video?
https://www.gofundme.com/insulted-but-not-broken

If this policy was in place would Lyft have reactivated this driver? I guess the driver could have sent the video to Lyft during their "investigation" and hoped it would suffice to prove his side of the story.

I realize Lyft is different than Uber but I am sure they will copycat Uber on this.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I dont believe in drivers posting either.
Unless its the TACO BELL EXECUTIVE ATTACK !
Or something similar.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> Uber updated their policy. It is now against policy to broadcast dashcam videos of passengers.
> 
> https://www.stltoday.com/news/local...cle_febb3b4f-cedd-59ca-813a-8a34ba617275.html
> 
> ...


So Uber gets to tell us what we can and can't do with our personal recording created by our personal recording devices in our personal vehicles driven with our personal gasoline...? How are they not our employers again...?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

On this forum there is only one relevant fact:

"The Uber driver was reportedly angered over a lack of a tip, according to Sportsnet's Elliotte Friedman. He began shopping the video to various reporters via Twitter, writing that the players - Matt Duchene, Thomas Chabot, Alex Formenton, Dylan DeMelo, Colin White, Chris Tierney and Chris Wideman - were "cheap entitled kids."

Do I hear an Amen ?


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Consumers don’t realize that you get what you pay for. They deserve this kind of grief for exploiting wage slaves who have to do something to make ends meet.


----------



## exnihilodrive (Oct 4, 2017)

The Policy has not changed. But it is getting close. That article is click bait.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Do I hear an Amen ?


Not from me.

You are claiming the Pax are entitled?? How so? They paid for the ride, didn't appear to ask for anything special from the driver and we have heard no other complaints about the riders. I do believe that is the way it works most of the time and I don't see other videos getting "shopped around" to embarrass a customer. Of course not, because in this case the driver (and apparently you) permit a little envy to justify ill will when the pax don't share a little of their riches. Hate to break it to you, but if anyone is acting "entitled" it's the driver - as well as you.



Blahgard said:


> Consumers don't realize that you get what you pay for. They deserve this kind of grief for exploiting wage slaves who have to do something to make ends meet.


So, you don't use Uber then - or do you "exploit wage slaves who have to do something to make ends meet" by catching an occasional ride? Just curious.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> At 53 cents per mile I just can't bring myself to agree. Pax get what they pay for. Take a corporate taxi; the taxi company owns that video and they won't release it. We're self-employed, remember?


Almost every taxi driver in the U.S. (with the exception of most Vegas drivers) is self-employed just like Uber drivers.

They may or may not be driving their own car or a company car. I drove my own car for 2 different taxi companies, and yes, I also had to pay for the yellow paint job.

The last taxi company I drove for said "if you don't have a dashcam you can be "fired", but, by the way, you have to buy it and install it, even if you are leasing a car from us."

If a taxi driver has a dash cam, whether it is their car or not, the dashcam is most likely owned by the driver who is most likely a 1099 driver. Try again.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i had the nashville predators in my van 6...drunk last year..we play them like once a year...xl no tip....had starting lineup in van . poss. 35 mil a year total. $10 ride no tip. wish i canceled...


----------



## Bears Fan (Oct 28, 2018)

Why did the driver post it? What benefit did he get from it? When a rider gets in an Uber or Lyft, unless the conversation puts the driver's safety at risk, any recording needs to be deleted once it has served its purpose. I have a Nextar that records the scene in front of me and records audio. I use two 256gb micro sds and alternate using one every week. If Uber has an issue it is usually within the next day or so. So I will still have that recording at least a week before I erase it. Why create drama on a ride? Just end the ride and move on to the next ride. Those guys will probably never use Uber again. Very unprofessional. I hope Uber deactivated that driver's account.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> It is not your private property when you accept a RIDE. It is then a business and as such needs to follow the rules set out in PIPEDA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The business is typically owned the car's owner.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Fargle said:


> The business is typically owned the car's owner.


What?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> What?


Am I to believe that you are a "well-known member" here but have not yet figured out that Uber and Lyft drivers operate as business owners and typically use their own cars? How does that happen?


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Fargle said:


> Am I to believe that you are a "well-known member" here but have not yet figured out that Uber and Lyft drivers operate as business owners and typically use their own cars? How does that happen?


I couldn't make sense of what you said either. Maybe you should re-read your own post before slamming someone who didn't understand it as written.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Am I to believe that you are a "well-known member" here but have not yet figured out that Uber and Lyft drivers operate as business owners and typically use their own cars? How does that happen?


Am I to believe that you thought this sentence:


Fargle said:


> The business is typically owned the car's owner.


...made any sense at all?
How does that happen?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Am I to believe that you thought this sentence:
> 
> ...made any sense at all?
> How does that happen?


Yes. It was a reply to this:


> It is not your private property when you accept a RIDE. It is then a business and as such needs to follow the rules set out in PIPEDA


to which I pointed out that the business in question is typically owned by the driver of the car. That is how Uber and Lyft work: the drivers are contractors who typically are required to have business licenses. My car, my property, my rules, etc. When METRO3 replied with "What?", that told me that METRO3 doesn't understand this, which then prompted my surprised response.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Fargle said:


> Yes. It was a reply to this:
> 
> to which I pointed out that the business in question is typically owned by the driver of the car. That is how Uber and Lyft work: the drivers are contractors who typically are required to have business licenses. My car, my property, my rules, etc. When METRO3 replied with "What?", that told me that METRO3 doesn't understand this, which then prompted my surprised response.


Read your original sentence, exactly as you wrote it:


Fargle said:


> The business is typically owned the car's owner.


Read it out loud.

It doesn't say what you think it says.

You're short a preposition.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Read your original sentence, exactly as you wrote it:
> 
> Read it out loud.
> 
> ...


Okay, I missed a "by".


----------

